# Star Wars Episode 8: Erste Pressestimmen sind extrem positiv - Film soll "anders" sein



## Darkmoon76 (10. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: Erste Pressestimmen sind extrem positiv - Film soll "anders" sein* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 8: Erste Pressestimmen sind extrem positiv - Film soll "anders" sein*


----------



## TAOO (11. Dezember 2017)

Es ist wieder'1977,Yeahhh!!!


----------



## moloch519 (11. Dezember 2017)

Nutzt sich das "Best Movie since Empire" Gütesiegel eigentlich mit der Zeit ab? Hatten wir glaube ich jetzt in 3/3 Fällen. Alternativ war Empire dann vielleicht doch nicht soooooo gut........ Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Dezember 2017)

moloch519 schrieb:


> Nutzt sich das "Best Movie since Empire" Gütesiegel eigentlich mit der Zeit ab? Hatten wir glaube ich jetzt in 3/3 Fällen. Alternativ war Empire dann vielleicht doch nicht soooooo gut........ Bin mal gespannt.



Rogue One und Last Jedi, sind 2x (Force Awakens und die Prequels hatten den Status nicht)
okay wenn man RotJ mitzählt sinds 3  aber das war ja eh der direkte Nachfolger damals


----------



## Talisman79 (11. Dezember 2017)

der hype is real 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein triumph..ein star wars wie es ihn noch nie gegeben hat  was ich nich schon alles gelesen habe


----------



## Frullo (11. Dezember 2017)

Noch nie, seit es Star Wars gibt, habe ich mich weniger auf einen SW-Streifen gefreut als dieses mal - sogar bei R1 war mehr Kribbeln da als dieses mal. Vielleicht bin ich inzwischen einfach zu alt, um noch von der "Star-Wars-Magie" eingenommen zu werden. 

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an einer Übersättigung: Dachte ich früher noch, ich könnte nie genug (SW) kriegen, find ich inzwischen einen Film pro Jahr zu viel des Guten. Man hat den letzten (in diesem Fall R1) noch gar nicht richtig verdaut und (schöne?) Erinnerungen gebildet, da kommt schon der nächste. Das war zu Zeiten der OT und sogar der PT besser. Ist wie beim Essen - Leckeres sollte man sich nicht täglich gönnen, da wird es plötzlich gewöhnlich.

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass mich die Disney-Filme einfach nicht vollends überzeugen konnten: Während ich zwar bei R1 durchaus noch ein gewisses "SW-Feeling" verspürte, war er mir im Endeffekt zu düster - er bildet zwar eine nette Ergänzung zu SW4, aber standalone erinnert er mich mehr an einen "Saving Private Ryan", wo alle drauf gehen müssen, damit "die Mission" erfüllt wird. SW7 indes war mir zu sehr "Reboot" und zu wenig "7": Auch wenn ich die neuen Charaktere durchaus gelungen gezeichnet fand, war die Handlung zu sehr von den Vorgängern abgekupfert. Zudem wurden die Helden meiner Jugend praktisch ausnahmslos als eine "bunch of loosers" charakterisiert, allen voran mein Liebling Han Solo, der: Die Frau nicht halten konnte, den Sprössling (der Darth Vader als Bösewicht nicht einmal das Wasser reichen könnte, wenn der Dunkle Lord vollbekifft durch die Gänge des Todessterns schlendern würde, während sein Anzug jede Menge Fehlfunktionen produziert) verzogen hat, sich das Raumschiff hat klauen lassen und als Opfergabe zum Übergang zur Dunklen Seite des verzogenen Bengels endete (ein Heldentod sieht für mich etwas anders aus...).
Tja, und während ich die Anzahl Sichtungen der OT und sogar der PT nicht benennen mag (so oft habe ich die Streifen gesehen), limitiert sich diese Anzahl bei den Disney-Filmen auf exakt 2 mal pro Film (1 mal Kino und 1 mal DVD...).

Ja, die Tickets für SW8 habe ich bereits gekauft. Trotzdem verspüre ich kein Kribbeln - und auch diese Lobeshymnen vermögen mich nicht optimistisch zu stimmen. Ein Star Wars Film "ganz anders"? Wozu? Warum "die Formel" ändern? Weil man davon ausgeht, dass "more Drama = better!"? Ich bin da anderer Meinung.

Aber vielleicht ist es ja ganz gut so. Vielleicht werde ich, da ich ohne (oder nur noch wenigen) Erwartungen in den Film gehe, positiv überrascht...


----------



## Maverick-wsv (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich kann dem ganzen Hype nichts mehr abgewinnen. Für mich ist nach Episode VI Schluß.
Alleine schon die Schauspieler in den neuen Teilen. Grausam. 
Rogue One nicht zu Ende geguckt, das ist ja mal der aufgewärmteste Mist schlechthin.
Beim Erwachen der Macht hab ich nach ca. 45 min. das Kino verlassen vor lauter Langeweile. Da ärgert mich am meisten dafür überhaupt Geld ausgegeben zu haben.


----------



## McDrake (11. Dezember 2017)

Fand due neuen Teile allesamt gut/sehr gut. Sich immer nur auf die alten Teile zu versteifen finde ich irgendwie komisch. Hört sich für mich so an: "Früher, ja früher mein Sohn. Da war alles viel besser. Heute.... Alles Schwachsinn" 

Also das, was man vor 30 Jahren von seine Grosselten evt gehört hat.


----------



## Frullo (11. Dezember 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Fand due neuen Teile allesamt gut/sehr gut. Sich immer nur auf die alten Teile zu versteifen finde ich irgendwie komisch. Hört sich für mich so an: "Früher, ja früher mein Sohn. Da war alles viel besser. Heute.... Alles Schwachsinn"
> 
> Also das, was man vor 30 Jahren von seine Grosselten evt gehört hat.



Ich gebe Dir recht, das klingt jeweils wirklich so, wie das was man von den eigenen Grosseltern oder Eltern zu hören bekam/bekommt. Aber vielleicht erreichst auch Du irgendwann mal einen Punkt, wo Du deren Standpunkt zwar nicht teilst, aber nachvollziehen kannst, warum sie so empfanden/empfinden.


----------



## Talisman79 (11. Dezember 2017)

jj abrahams hat doch zu star trek die beste antwort an die kritiker gegeben..alle nörgeln aber seine neuen teile gehören zu den bestbewertetsten teile der ganzen reihe...(da verträgt die reihe den einen oder anderen ausreißer nach unten,muss man nich zu ernst nehmen).
das selbe mit EP7.die wischt auf imdb mit der letzten neuen trilogie um jar jar binx den boden.kann die kritik nich so recht verstehen.ok roque one war als star wars-fan vieleicht n bissl gewöhnungsbedürftig,aber EP7 fand ich durchweg richtig gut gemacht.weiss auch nich so recht was es an den darstellern zu meckern gibt..daysie ridley war für mich der shootingstar der reihe,,dazu john boyega,oscar isaac und adam driver..alles gute namen,,wenn ich da an hayden christensen denke


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Dezember 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Fand due neuen Teile allesamt gut/sehr gut. Sich immer nur auf die alten Teile zu versteifen finde ich irgendwie komisch. Hört sich für mich so an: "Früher, ja früher mein Sohn. Da war alles viel besser. Heute.... Alles Schwachsinn"



Nicht alles war besser, aber "Star Wars" war früher besser, da hieß es auch noch "Krieg der Sterne", und außerdem war Bildung besser, sehr viel besser. Ich guck gerade zur Einstimmung auf den neuen Kinofilm nochmal alle Teile in richtiger Reihenfolge, also I-III, Rogue One, IV-VI und dann die VII. Nee, die Prequels sind schon ganz okay, halten aber mit dem Rest nicht mit. Was die Tricktechnik angeht, sind die Teile I-III nicht gut gealtert, die älteren Filme, die noch ohne CGI gemacht wurden, allerdings schon. Das ist wirklich verblüffend, was da ohne Computer an Zauberei möglich war. Und die Liebesgeschichte zwischen Padmé und Anakin gehört leider zum Peinlichsten, was die Postmoderne hervorgebracht hat. Anakin ist ein aufdringlicher Unsympath; es ist schlichtweg unverständlich, wie er überhaupt bei Padmé landen konnte. Da hatte ja jede Fotolovestory in der "Bravo" mehr Tiefgang.


----------



## Talisman79 (11. Dezember 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Nicht alles war besser, aber "Star Wars" war früher besser, da hieß es auch noch "Krieg der Sterne", und außerdem war Bildung besser, sehr viel besser. Ich guck gerade zur Einstimmung auf den neuen Kinofilm nochmal alle Teile in richtiger Reihenfolge, also I-III, Rogue One, IV-VI und dann die VII. Nee, die Prequels sind schon ganz okay, halten aber mit dem Rest nicht mit. Was die Tricktechnik angeht, sind die Teile I-III nicht gut gealtert, die älteren Filme, die noch ohne CGI gemacht wurden, allerdings schon. Das ist wirklich verblüffend, was da ohne Computer an Zauberei möglich war. Und die Liebesgeschichte zwischen Padmé und Anakin gehört leider zum Peinlichsten, was die Postmoderne hervorgebracht hat. Anakin ist ein aufdringlicher Unsympath; es ist schlichtweg unverständlich, wie er überhaupt bei Padmé landen konnte. Da hatte ja jede Fotolovestory in der "Bravo" mehr Tiefgang.



meine mich zu erinnern,das hayden christensen für seine unglaubliche performance als anakin,die goldene himbeere erhalten hat


----------



## McDrake (11. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir recht, das klingt jeweils wirklich so, wie das was man von den eigenen Grosseltern oder Eltern zu hören bekam/bekommt. Aber vielleicht erreichst auch Du irgendwann mal einen Punkt, wo Du deren Standpunkt zwar nicht teilst, aber nachvollziehen kannst, warum sie so empfanden/empfinden.


Bin Mitte 40 und freue mich noch immer über neue Ansichten oder Interpretationen. Bin aber der Meinung, dass man auch offen sein soll für neues. Denn wen man das nicht ist, wirds im Alter nicht einfacher. 

Wüsste jetzt zum Beispiel nichr, warum Mark Hamill oder Carrie Fisher (oder der Rest der Besetzung)  bessere Schauspieler sein sollen als die aktuellen.


----------



## Talisman79 (11. Dezember 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bin Mitte 40 und freue mich noch immer über neue Ansichten oder Interpretationen. Bin aber der Meinung, dass man auch offen sein soll für neues. Denn wen man das nicht ist, wirds im Alter nicht einfacher.
> 
> Wüsste jetzt zum Beispiel nichr, warum Mark Hamill oder Carrie Fisher (oder der Rest der Besetzung)  bessere Schauspieler sein sollen als die aktuellen.



genau so siehts aus,,harrison ford kannte vorher auch keine sau,und mal abgesehen von ihm,wer hat denn im nachhinein noch was gerissen?der cast is heute deutlich besser,,dafür muss man kein fachmann sein

die waren damals schon erwachsene dasteller,,anders als manche kinderstars heute,die dann lange auf ihre rollen festgelegt werden,aber weder carrie fischer,noch mark hammill haben danach karriere gemacht.wenn ich was von denen gehört hab,gings eigentlich meistens um alkohol


----------



## Frullo (11. Dezember 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bin Mitte 40 und freue mich noch immer über neue Ansichten oder Interpretationen. Bin aber der Meinung, dass man auch offen sein soll für neues. Denn wen man das nicht ist, wirds im Alter nicht einfacher.
> 
> Wüsste jetzt zum Beispiel nichr, warum Mark Hamill oder Carrie Fisher (oder der Rest der Besetzung)  bessere Schauspieler sein sollen als die aktuellen.



Nichts gegen neue Ansichten und Interpretationen, aber ich behalte mir dennoch vor, meine eigene Ansicht und Interpretation ohne schlechtes Gewissen haben zu dürfen oder den doch ziemlich einfachen Vorwurf "machst ja nichts anderes als die Eltern/Grosseltern" hinnehmen zu müssen. Zudem werte ich die Filme als Gesamtes und nicht fragmentiert in den einzelnen Kategorien - wichtigstes Kriterium ist und bleibt für mich allerdings die Story: Stimmt diese nicht, kann es in der Regel auch keine schauspielerische Glanzleistung retten. An der schauspielerischen Qualität der Disney-Filme habe ich auch gar nichts auszusetzen: Alle Charaktere, ob neue oder alte spielt keine Rolle, werden glaubwürdig dargestellt. 

Nur war und ist für mich Star Wars schon seit jeher mehr als die Summe aller Komponenten. Schlussendlich ist es sogar "nur" ein Gefühl, dass ebensoviel mit mir selbst zu tun hat wie mit dem eigentlichen Film. Daher dürfen mir die Disney-Filme weniger gefallen als die Lucas-Filme, ohne dabei den Anspruch zu stellen, eine objektive Wahrheit verkündet zu haben. Die Lucas-Filme sind besser - für mich.


----------



## Orzhov (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich werd den dann wohl irgendwann auf DVD schauen, da ich inzwischen so weit weg von Kinos wohne das zu den ~20€ für die Karte nochmal locker ~30€ Fahrtkosten kommen.


----------



## Rabowke (11. Dezember 2017)

Mark Hamill ist ein gefragter Synchronsprecher ... aber dann hört es auch schon auf.


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Dezember 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wüsste jetzt zum Beispiel nichr, warum Mark Hamill oder Carrie Fisher (oder der Rest der Besetzung)  bessere Schauspieler sein sollen als die aktuellen.



Wüßte ich auch nicht. Weder Hamill noch Fisher haben durch besonderes Schauspiel geglänzt. Was vielleicht auch an George Lucas lag, dem eine Vision für seine Filme fehlte. Er wollte wohl eine ernsthafte Science-fiction-Saga machen. Nun, das ist gründlich in die Hose gegangen, denn ernst ist an "Star Wars" nichts. Zum Glück.

"Rogue One" ist mein aktueller Favorit. Der Teil richtet sich aber auch eher an Erwachsene; Kinder dürften den wohl doof finden.



Spoiler



Endlich mal ein Film ohne Happyend, daß ich das noch erleben darf!



Mit der VII von J. J. Abrams bin ich soweit auch ganz zufrieden, und ich freue mich auf die VIII. Nur mit den Teilen I bis III werde ich nicht so warm, die fand ich auch im Kino schon eher so mittelmäßig. Saucool waren allerdings die seismischen Bomben, die Boba Fett im Asteroidenfeld gegen Obi-Wan einsetzte. Allein dafür hatte es sich gelohnt, ins Kino zu gehen.

EDIT: Oder Jango Fett, ich krieg die immer durcheinander. Herr Dammes, bitte übernehmen ...


----------



## Talisman79 (11. Dezember 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich werd den dann wohl irgendwann auf DVD schauen, da ich inzwischen so weit weg von Kinos wohne das zu den ~20€ für die Karte nochmal locker ~30€ Fahrtkosten kommen.



ich geh hier in so n furzkino mit zweihundert plätzen,,karte 8 euro am starttag  und man kann essen reinschmuggeln xd


----------



## Phone (11. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> ich geh hier in so n furzkino mit zweihundert plätzen,,karte 8 euro am starttag  und man kann essen reinschmuggeln xd



Anzeige is raus!


----------



## Talisman79 (11. Dezember 2017)

Phone schrieb:


> Anzeige is raus!



jetzt sei doch nich so


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht ist es ja ganz gut so. Vielleicht werde ich, da ich ohne (oder nur noch wenigen) Erwartungen in den Film gehe, positiv überrascht...



Das ist sowieso die beste Strategie. Nichts erwarten, dann kann man auch nicht enttäuscht werden. Bisher hab ich noch keinen einzigen Kinogang bereut. Das ist postmoderner Trash und soll auch gar nichts anderes sein.


----------



## Orzhov (11. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> ich geh hier in so n furzkino mit zweihundert plätzen,,karte 8 euro am starttag  und man kann essen reinschmuggeln xd



Wir hatten hier mal so ein richtig nobles Kino. Ich denke einer der letzten Filme die ich dort gesehen habe war Episode 1. Ich kann mich noch dunkel erinnern das ich den Film schon anfangs echt schlecht fand und dann angefangen hab mir Bier und Cocktails bringen zu lassen. Das war noch Service.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> jj abrahams hat doch zu star trek die beste antwort an die kritiker gegeben..alle nörgeln aber seine neuen teile gehören zu den bestbewertetsten teile der ganzen reihe...(da verträgt die reihe den einen oder anderen ausreißer nach unten,muss man nich zu ernst nehmen).
> das selbe mit EP7.die wischt auf imdb mit der letzten neuen trilogie um jar jar binx den boden.kann die kritik nich so recht verstehen.ok roque one war als star wars-fan vieleicht n bissl gewöhnungsbedürftig,aber EP7 fand ich durchweg richtig gut gemacht.weiss auch nich so recht was es an den darstellern zu meckern gibt..daysie ridley war für mich der shootingstar der reihe,,dazu john boyega,oscar isaac und adam driver..alles gute namen,,wenn ich da an hayden christensen denke



Oder JarJar Binks


----------



## Frullo (11. Dezember 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Das ist sowieso die beste Strategie. Nichts erwarten, dann kann man auch nicht enttäuscht werden. Bisher hab ich noch keinen einzigen Kinogang bereut. Das ist postmoderner Trash und soll auch gar nichts anderes sein.



Fiel mir bei Star Wars vor der 7 schwer...


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> ich geh hier in so n furzkino mit zweihundert plätzen,,karte 8 euro am starttag  und man kann essen reinschmuggeln xd



Hier in Hamdorf ist alles ausverkauft. Bis Weihnachten gibt's nur noch schlechte Plätze. Da ich nicht zu den Leuten gehöre, die pünktlich um Mitternacht ständig am Browser F5 drücken, werde ich wohl leider noch ein Weilchen warten müssen. Aber wenn, will ich Mitte hinten, in 3D mit Superduperdolby total und Geruchs- und Gefühlskino und einer Leinwand so groß wie die Queen Mary 2! "Die letzten Jedi" scheint mächtig einzuschlagen, wenigstens im Vorverkauf, der Hype train rattert gewaltig ...


----------



## Talisman79 (11. Dezember 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Hier in Hamdorf ist alles ausverkauft. Bis Weihnachten gibt's nur noch schlechte Plätze. Da ich nicht zu den Leuten gehöre, die pünktlich um Mitternacht ständig am Browser F5 drücken, werde ich wohl leider noch ein Weilchen warten müssen. Aber wenn, will ich Mitte hinten, in 3D mit Superduperdolby total und Geruchs- und Gefühlskino und einer Leinwand so groß wie die Queen Mary 2! "Die letzten Jedi" scheint mächtig einzuschlagen, wenigstens im Vorverkauf, der Hype train rattert gewaltig ...



mein geliebtes weib,hat mir die zum nikolaus geschenkt.waren also schon ne weile bestellt.
das letzte mal als wir im kino waren lief ES im UCI.fand ich vom kino her furchtbar,ewig lange schlangen und dann hunderte labernde leute ...nie wieder


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Dezember 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Hier in Hamdorf ist alles ausverkauft. Bis Weihnachten gibt's nur noch schlechte Plätze. Da ich nicht zu den Leuten gehöre, die pünktlich um Mitternacht ständig am Browser F5 drücken, werde ich wohl leider noch ein Weilchen warten müssen. Aber wenn, will ich Mitte hinten, in 3D mit Superduperdolby total und Geruchs- und Gefühlskino und einer Leinwand so groß wie die Queen Mary 2! "Die letzten Jedi" scheint mächtig einzuschlagen, wenigstens im Vorverkauf, der Hype train rattert gewaltig ...


Dann kann Abrams mit EP7 letztendlich doch nicht soviel falsch gemacht haben, sonst würde der Ansturm weitaus geringer sein. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (11. Dezember 2017)

*Star Wars Episode 8: Erste Pressestimmen sind extrem positiv - Film soll &quot;anders&quot; sein*

Ich fand Ep. VII nicht schlecht. Und ich freue mich auch auf Ep. VIII (auch wenn dann Carrie Fisher zum letzten mal mit dabei ist (sie viel zu früh gegangen [emoji20] RIP). In Ep. IX werde ich sie wohl extrem vermissen.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab mir schon vor 3 oder 4 Wochen die Kinotickets für das Doublefeature (Mittwoch Abend  um 20Uhr Episode VII und dann um Mitternacht Episode VIII) gekauft


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich hab mir schon vor 3 oder 4 Wochen die Kinotickets für das Doublefeature (Mittwoch Abend  um 20Uhr Episode VII und dann um Mitternacht Episode VIII) gekauft



Streber.


----------



## Cicero (11. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Zudem wurden die Helden meiner Jugend praktisch ausnahmslos als eine "bunch of loosers" charakterisiert, ...



Das dachte ich auch. Der Eindruck war vor dem Hintergrund, dass ja eigentlich die Rebellion gewonnen hatte, sogar um noch einiges schräger. Den Imperator besiegt, den Todesstern (mal wieder) zerstört und die halbe Galaxis feiert den Sieg. Und in Teil 7 ist irgendwie trotzdem alles wie in Teil 4: die Rebellen sind ein unorganisierters, durch die Galaxis versprengter Haufen und die eigentlichen Verlierer aus Teil 6 haben (mal wieder) ein superduberoberbösewichtiges Riesenraumschiff (...ok Planet) und scheinen die eigentlichen Herrscher zu sein. Irgendwie alles ziemlich konfus und nicht zu richtig nachvollziehbar. Bin gespannt, welche storyteschnischen Verdrehungen Disney deswegen macht....


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Dezember 2017)

naja, da liegen ja auch 30 Jahre dazwischen (nicht nur zwischen den Film-Starts sondern auch In-Universe, also innerhalb der Film-Handlung


----------



## Weissbier242 (11. Dezember 2017)

Naja an den alten war halt auch cool, das die Macht nicht so extrem präsent war, sie war etwas geheimnisvolles. Dann kamen die neuen Teile und jeder zweite Satz war Macht geprägt, Jedis überall und ein Jar Jar Bings der mich fast dazu bewegt hatte, das Kino zu verlassen, Hass Char ohne Ende . Klonkriege war dann etwas besser und der Letze dann war schon richtig gut.
Das erwachen der Macht war ja mehr oder wenige Storymäßig ne Kopie in neuem Gewand, aber nett. Rogue one wiederum fand Ich richtig gut und auch schönes Ende, mal ungewohnt. Jetzt muss aber echt mal neue Storyline her und nicht alles mögliche nur aufgewärmt.
Erwarte eh nix, also kann ich ebenfalls nicht enttäuscht werden, bin eher Star Trek Fan, als Star Wars.


----------



## zukolada (11. Dezember 2017)

Dieses Gehype war auch vor Teil 7. Der ein schlechter Witz gewesen ist und nur aufgewärmten Kram inbegriffen hatte, um irgendwelche stumpfen SW Fans zu erfreuen.

Wenn ich hier also lese, Teil 8 soll "anders" sein... na das ist ja der Hammer. Wäre schön etwas anderes zu sehen, als nen Aufguss der Teile 4-6 (siehe Teil 7)!


----------



## zukolada (11. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann kann Abrams mit EP7 letztendlich doch nicht soviel falsch gemacht haben, sonst würde der Ansturm weitaus geringer sein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Quatsch. Star Wars ist wie MC Donalds. Egal wo und wie, es funktioniert immer. Ob es nun ne Zeit gut oder schlecht war, interessiert da kaum jemanden. Teil 7 hätte auch noch schlechter gewesen sein können.


----------



## Talisman79 (11. Dezember 2017)

zukolada schrieb:


> Quatsch. Star Wars ist wie MC Donalds. Egal wo und wie, es funktioniert immer. Ob es nun ne Zeit gut oder schlecht war, interessiert da kaum jemanden. Teil 7 hätte auch noch schlechter gewesen sein können.



so unsinn.EP 7 hat mal eben das doppelte von EP1 und sogar fast das dreifache von 2&3 eingespielt,und auf EP1 musste man 20 jahre warten.

selbst wenn man SW im hinterkopf behält,und das ding nur als film sieht,,so is EP7 einfach der bessere,,im vegleich zu jedem der alten "neuen" teile.ob ihr nun enttäuscht seid,weil das teil mehr remake als neue story is,is dabei vollkommen egal..das liegt wohl eher an deiner erwartungshaltung.

Weltweite Einspielergebnisse der Star Wars-Filme von 1997 bis 2017 (in Millionen US-Dollar)
Episode 4 (1977) 	775,4
Episode 5 (1980) 	538,38
Episode 6 (1983) 	475,11
Episode 1 (1999)  	1027,04 
Episode 2 (2002) 	649,4
Episode 3 (2005) 	848,76
Episode 7 (2015) 	2068,18 
Rogue One (2016) 	1,055,84



somit is EP7 mal eben der erfolgreichste(und einer der höchstbewertetsten lt imdb) der ganzen reihe


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Dezember 2017)

Psst, ich hab ihn gesehen. :p


----------



## MRRadioactiv (11. Dezember 2017)

Also echt! Jar jar war doch ober cool ^^. ihr habt es nur nicht verstanden!


----------



## MichaelG (11. Dezember 2017)

Cool? hust* verschluck*


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> so unsinn.EP 7 hat mal eben das doppelte von EP1 und sogar fast das dreifache von 2&3 eingespielt,und auf EP1 musste man 20 jahre warten.
> 
> selbst wenn man SW im hinterkopf behält,und das ding nur als film sieht,,so is EP7 einfach der bessere,,im vegleich zu jedem der alten "neuen" teile.ob ihr nun enttäuscht seid,weil das teil mehr remake als neue story is,is dabei vollkommen egal..das liegt wohl eher an deiner erwartungshaltung.
> 
> ...


Ist aber auch unrealistisch die so zu vergleichen.
Herstellkosten im Verhältnis zum Gewinn wäre realistischer wenn ich da an die Kassenkosten denke !

Genau so ein Schwachsinn wie die Betrachtung der ersten n Tagen.
Wenn man  z.B. 1000 statt 100 Kopien gleichzeitig zeigt sind 10fache Zahlen keine Hexerei , zumal derAufwand der Kopienerzeugung in Relation damals  viel teurer war.


----------



## Frullo (12. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> so unsinn.EP 7 hat mal eben das doppelte von EP1 und sogar fast das dreifache von 2&3 eingespielt,und auf EP1 musste man 20 jahre warten.
> 
> selbst wenn man SW im hinterkopf behält,und das ding nur als film sieht,,so is EP7 einfach der bessere,,im vegleich zu jedem der alten "neuen" teile.ob ihr nun enttäuscht seid,weil das teil mehr remake als neue story is,is dabei vollkommen egal..das liegt wohl eher an deiner erwartungshaltung.
> 
> ...



(finanziell) Erfolgreich ist kein Synonym für Besser.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Psst, ich hab ihn gesehen. :p


http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a2f79c7d9eff/53639535.jpg?
[emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Psst, ich hab ihn gesehen. :p



Wen? Elvis?


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. Dezember 2017)

MRRadioactiv schrieb:


> Also echt! Jar jar war doch ober cool ^^. ihr habt es nur nicht verstanden!



Michse fanden diese Jar Jar Binkse ganz fürchterbar.


----------



## Talisman79 (12. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> (finanziell) Erfolgreich ist kein Synonym für Besser.



wie gesagt,,hab nur auf seine aussage davor geantwortet..man muss nun kein filmfachmann sein um selber zu erkennen,das keiner der alten (1-3) von lucas auch nur ansatzweise mit EP7 mithalten kann...mag sein das er "dir" nich gefallen hat..aber was genau sagt das denn aus?stimmt gar nichts..

das die zahlen von EP1-3 von teil zu teil schlechter wurden,,sagt was aus?sicher nich,das die so gut waren

du bist auch ehrlich gesagt einer der ersten der mir erzählen möchte,das die christensenreihe gut war.die reihe is so vollgestopft mit peinlichkeiten,das ich da als großer filmfreund  leider so gar nichts gutes drin erkennen kann.


----------



## Frullo (12. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> ...mag sein das er "dir" nich gefallen hat..aber was genau sagt das denn aus?stimmt gar nichts..



Äh, nö. Es sagt genau das aus, was es aussagt: _Mir_ hat die PT besser gefallen als 7. Das ist nun mal Geschmackssache, finanzieller Vergleich hin oder her. Nur weil eine Mehrheit einen Film finanziell höher bewertet hat als einen anderen heisst das nun mal nicht, dass dadurch eine unumstössliche, für jeden Menschen geltende geschmackliche Wahrheit entsteht, im Sinne von: Dir kann die PT nicht besser gefallen als 7, weil 7 besser ist als die PT. 

Ist ja schön für Dich, dass Dein Geschmack im Bezug auf SW mehrheitsfähig ist, trotzdem dürfen andere Leute anderer Meinung bleiben. Daher nochmals: Finanziell erfolgreicher <> besser, denn das erste ist eine objektive Tatsache, während letzteres eine subjektive Präferenz darstellt.



Talisman79 schrieb:


> du bist auch ehrlich gesagt einer der ersten der mir erzählen möchte,das die christensenreihe gut war...



Und genau das erzähle ich nirgendwo. Ich erzähle nur, dass mir die PT besser gefallen hat als 7. Nicht das die PT besser _ist_ als 7, weil die Prädikate besser und schlechter auf eine Kunstform wie Filme immer auch vom Subjekt abhängig sind und daher nicht für eine faktische Aussage geeignet sind.


----------



## Talisman79 (12. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Äh, nö. Es sagt genau das aus, was es aussagt: _Mir_ hat die PT besser gefallen als 7. Das ist nun mal Geschmackssache, finanzieller Vergleich hin oder her. Nur weil eine Mehrheit einen Film finanziell höher bewertet hat als einen anderen heisst das nun mal nicht, dass dadurch eine unumstössliche, für jeden Menschen geltende geschmackliche Wahrheit entsteht, im Sinne von: Dir kann die PT nicht besser gefallen als 7, weil 7 besser ist als die PT.
> 
> Ist ja schön für Dich, dass Dein Geschmack im Bezug auf SW mehrheitsfähig ist, trotzdem dürfen andere Leute anderer Meinung bleiben. Daher nochmals: Finanziell erfolgreicher <> besser, denn das erste ist eine objektive Tatsache, während letzteres eine subjektive Präferenz darstellt.
> 
> ...



ok und wenn ich dir nun sagen "würde",das mir die aktuelle folge frauentausch (nur so n beispiel^^)besser gefallen hat,als EP1-3.würdest du dann sagen ,das is halt geschmackssache,,oder würdest du sagen,ich hab einfach keinen geschmack?

selbstverständlich gibt es gradmesser an denen man ganz einfach festmachen kann ob etwas quallitativ hochwertig oder eben trashig is.das fängt beim cast an und hört beim drehbuch auf.

alleine hayden christensen ,is einer der miesesten darsteller die ich je gesehen habe..kein wunder,das auch bei dem danach so gut wie nichts mehr kam.und wenn dann war es eher was zum belächeln.is am ende aber warscheinlich auch alles nur geschmacksache -.-


----------



## Frullo (12. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> ok und wenn ich dir nun sagen "würde",das mir die aktuelle folge frauentausch (nur so n beispiel^^)besser gefallen hat,als EP1-3.würdest du dann sagen ,das is halt geschmackssache,,oder würdest du sagen,ich hab einfach keinen geschmack?



Die Aussage, dass jemand keinen Geschmack hat ist eben wieder eine subjektive Aussage und keine faktische. Daher wäre es durchaus denkbar, dass ich sagen würde, Du hättest _meiner Meinung nach_ keinen Geschmack, aber das wäre dann eben lediglich die für mich geltende Wahrheit ohne Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit.



Talisman79 schrieb:


> selbstverständlich gibt es gradmesser an denen man ganz einfach festmachen kann ob etwas quallitativ hochwertig oder eben trashig is.das fängt beim cast an und hört beim drehbuch auf.



Ist schon so, man kann die Einzelteile auseinandernehmen und - zumindest teilweise - anhand von messbaren Kriterien bewerten. Aber, wie ich schon in einem vorhergehenden Posting geschrieben habe, ist ein Film mehr als die Summe seiner Einzelteile. Darum kann man durchaus die faktische Aussage machen, dass die schauspielerische Leistung insgesamt in 7 besser war als in der PT. Beim Drehbuch wird es schon etwas schwieriger, weil man da vielleicht differenzieren sollte z.B. zwischen Story und Dialog - bei der Story hat meines Erachtens die PT die Nase vorn, denn 7 ist nun mal hauptsächlich das, was man heute ein Reboot nennt, wo bereits dagewesene Elemente nochmals aufgetischt werden. Was die Dialoge betrifft, ist hingegen 7 vorne...



Talisman79 schrieb:


> alleine hayden christensen ,is einer der miesesten darsteller die ich je gesehen habe..kein wunder,das auch bei dem danach so gut wie nichts mehr kam.und wenn dann war es eher was zum belächeln.is am ende aber warscheinlich auch alles nur geschmacksache -.-



Ich kreide die hölzerne Darstellung des Anakin Skywalker weniger dem Schauspieler als dem Regisseur an. Lucas hat ein phantastisches Auge für das Visuelle, aber in Sachen Charakterdarstellung ist er ziemlich dürftig: "faster" und "more intense" reichen einfach nicht als Regieanweisung, um eine gelungene Performance herauszuholen. Das Problem war, dass während der Prequels keiner der Schauspieler gewagt hat, ihm Paroli zu bieten, während im ersten Film (4 - bei dem George noch Regie geführt hat) die Schauspieler durchaus ihre eigene Meinung kundtaten. 

Nur, und auch das habe ich in einem der vorherigen Postings erwähnt, gewichte ich persönlich (ja, das ist Geschmackssache) die Story-Komponente weitaus höher als z.B. die schauspielerische Leistung. Und da sind - ja, für mich - die Stories aus der PT weitaus interessanter als das Recycling aus 7.


----------



## Pollit (12. Dezember 2017)

ihr wisst schon, dass das promoevents sind. ausgewählte gäste. ist nur zu werbezwecken. wenn hier steht der film ist fantastisch, ist wahrscheinlich mittelmäßig


----------



## Rabowke (12. Dezember 2017)

Pollit schrieb:


> ihr wisst schon, dass das promoevents sind. ausgewählte gäste. ist nur zu werbezwecken. wenn hier steht der film ist fantastisch, ist wahrscheinlich mittelmäßig


... weil die Leute alle gekauft sind?


----------



## Talisman79 (12. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Die Aussage, dass jemand keinen Geschmack hat ist eben wieder eine subjektive Aussage und keine faktische. Daher wäre es durchaus denkbar, dass ich sagen würde, Du hättest _meiner Meinung nach_ keinen Geschmack, aber das wäre dann eben lediglich die für mich geltende Wahrheit ohne Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja was die darstellung betrifft,haben die anderen trotz durchschnittlichem drehbuch abgeliefert.für "seine" miese leistung spricht auch,das die karriere bis auf ein zwei durchschnitsfilme danach gelaufen war.
auch so sachen wie die dümmlich lustige darstellung von obiwan,oder charaktere wie jar jar,haben für mich extrem viel kaputt gemacht..dazu noch die aufgesetzte lovestory,die viel zu viel eingenommen hat,und die dummen witze die man an jeder ecke ertragen musste,,stichwort C3PO.

ich bleib dabei,,für mich sind die neuen filme wesentlich besser,weil auch einfach ernster.(als hux seine hitlerähnliche rede auf der basis vor den truppen gehalten hat,hab ich gänsehaut bekommen)

man muss ja auch mal sehen,wie lange die lizenz bei lucas verschimmelt is,ohne das was nennenswertes passiert is.ich denke disney wollte halt einen cut machen um die alten säcke loszuwerden,und die geschichte neu starten..auf der einen seite vertraut,aber mit komplett neuem cast..(den man halt auch mal für zehn jahre einplanen kann).die alten dürfen nur noch dafür herhalten um die neuen noch mächtiger erscheinen zu lassen(in dem sie sie umbringen dürfen).

ich bin auch gespannt,ob sie mit EP8 jetzt neue wege gehen,oder ob es wieder in richtig reboot geht,und selbst wenn wär es mir egal.der film wird dadurch nich schlechter..ich fand den neuen ES auch n ganzes stk besser als den alten,obwohl ich die story schon kannte.danach bewerte ich nich wie gut ein film is.

und spätestens wenn EP9 erledigt is,wird schon was neues kommen.


----------



## Frullo (12. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> ich fand den neuen ES auch n ganzes stk besser als den alten,obwohl ich die story schon kannte.danach bewerte ich nich wie gut ein film is.



Auch hier machst Du wieder ein Durcheinander. Der neue ES ist ein Remake, kein Reboot. Wäre die 7 nicht 7 gewesen sondern Remake 4, dann würde ich Dir vielleicht sogar recht geben. Nur ist es das nicht - 7 soll eine Fortsetzung (zu all dem was schon da gewesen ist) sein - was es ja auch ist, da die Handlung später spielt, aber die Story des Films ist, auch ich sag's jetzt in Homers Worten: Laaaaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## Pollit (14. Dezember 2017)

nee nicht direkt, sie sind dann halt die ersten die darueber berichte, und wenn sie das in zukunft nochmal machen wollen, sollten sie darauf aufpassen was sie ueber den film sagen. also nicht direkt gekauft, ihnen werden anderen anreize geboten.


----------

